# Best Paganini's Caprices Recording



## Aramis

Listening to Perlman's performance I get a feeling that there is some wasted potential. That it was mentioned to be played in diffrent way. Maybe it's just me, but I want to check out other performance. Any suggestions?


----------



## nickgray

This one, by Michael Rabin. I've heard about 5-7 recordings of caprices, but Rabin's is the best I've come across. And to be honest I don't think that it could be topped.


----------



## ladyrebecca

I don't know them that well, but the Rabin is pretty phenomenal. Tragic, his early death.


----------



## vavaving

Ilya Kaler's recording on the Naxos label was the first I experienced. It comes across as being more about the music than the playing, which is balanced and expressive.


----------

